# Sony RX100Mk4 and RX10Mk2 Full HD 1000FPS?



## 9VIII (Jun 11, 2015)

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1159880-REG/sony_dsc_rx10_mark_2_digital.html#Specification

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1159879-REG/sony_dsc_rx100_mark_4_digital.html


Those are some pretty tantalizing specs just for the slo-mo capability.

We'll have to see if they use frame skipping or some such nonsense to get the highest framerate (e.g. Nikon 1 series), but if it's real these cameras are a bargain.
And it pains me to think that these could have gone so much faster at lower resolutions, but they don't seem to list any speeds faster than 1000fps.


----------



## Tinky (Jun 11, 2015)

and all to an internal, low cost sdxc card.

and a constant f2.8 aperture.

add a tascam DR-60d and you have the camera the xc10 should have been.

Unless a 4k rebel or x0d comes soon then Canon are going to lose a lot of potential customers. There are clips of the slomo on the Sony site, it looks good to me.


----------



## expatinasia (Jun 12, 2015)

I find the RX100 series especially attractive and can't wait to get my hands on the RX100 IV to try it out.

I had not thought of the RX10 II as a competitor to the Canon XC10 but I can see why many are making this comparison.

What resolution can the RX10 II and RX100 IV shoot slow mo at? I believe the 1080p is 240 fps but I often get the terminology wrong.

Also, what are you expecting from the stacked sensor technology? It sounds very interesting esp combined with the Dram.

Exciting times.


----------



## mkabi (Jun 12, 2015)

expatinasia said:


> What resolution can the RX10 II and RX100 IV shoot slow mo at? I believe the 1080p is 240 fps but I often get the terminology wrong.



BHphoto preorder spec sheet says that it can do 1080p @ 960fps.
Makes me want to sell all my Canon gear and switch to Sony.

Anyone know if you can match video between the alpha cameras and the rx100 & rx10 cameras???


----------



## Tinky (Jun 12, 2015)

The sensor is smaller on the rx's, although still huge in compact / bridge terms, so there will be slightly less sensation of shallow depth of field or the cinema look, setting for setting, just spend more time getting your perspective, dpth ratios and focus distance right....

It's too early to say for sure, but you might also have to rack up the iso higher because of smaller photosites, ifyou were shooting with an alpha and rx side by side, although at low to medium isis noise isn't an issue on the current generation of cameras...

finally, the alpha will take shorter zooms or primes, so expect less distortions, less vignetting, less fringing, probably better sharpness...

The key thing is to try and keep the fps and scan pattern the same, and the footage should intercut just fine... I probably wouldn't use an alpha and rx at the same time though, say for a jump cut style interview (i currently use 2x eos m's or a 7d & 60d, going as far to match sensir and digic generation)


----------



## Phenix205 (Jun 12, 2015)

$1000 for a P&S. Interesting..... :


----------



## Tinky (Jun 12, 2015)

A 5DSR switched to green square mode is a much more expensive point and shoot...

At the industrial end of the camcorder market (rx10 mk2 as xc10 beater) it's common to have a 'built in' or integral lens..

Not sure what your gripe is?


----------

